# Infinite vs virharmonic



## yagoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello everybody. I have a problem. One explain me what was the difference between infinite and virharmonic. My question : Will be the infinite string as good like virharmonic ? I love the sound of this violon but one said that it more limited for the expression than infinite? And the price is good for the moment . Some advice ? Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 5, 2022)

This question can’t be expected to be answered since noone has heard Infinite Strings yet. Sorry.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 5, 2022)

yagoda said:


> Hello everybody. I have a problem. One explain me what was the difference between infinite and virharmonic. My question : Will be the infinite string as good like virharmonic ? I love the sound of this violon but one said that it more limited for the expression than infinite? And the price is good for the moment . Some advice ? Thanks


Virharmonic is traditionally sampled. Infinite series is semi-modelled. There is no way to prognosticate on how good Infinite Strings will be upon release, but @aaronventure has a track record of improving the instruments regularly. So even if Infinite Strings aren't the most amazing thing since sliced bread, they will get there at some point.


----------



## yagoda (Jan 5, 2022)

yes. i had the same thinking but i'm impatient . By the way, is there tutorial to learn the use of infinite ? Thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 5, 2022)

yagoda said:


> yes. i had the same thinking but i'm impatient . By the way, is there tutorial to learn the use of infinite ? Thanks.


It’s pretty much just pick it up and play. Make a cool ensemble or play a solo instrument. Maybe hook up some faders or a breath controller. Infinite sets the bar when it comes to ultimate playability. I am unaware of any tutorials, but there are the technical walkthrough videos that Aaron did.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 5, 2022)

Infinite will likely feel “immediate” to play in one performance style patch (if it’s like woods and brass). 

Bohemian are scripted and have several patches and predefined playing styles and articulations that “feel” very different to play. 

So, even if they sounded identical the workflow and control aspects should be considered too.


----------



## yagoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks all for your advice


----------

